# Seerosen Schere/Zange



## Gartenfreund2 (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Schere oder Zange mit der ich meine Seerosen in 1,7m Tiefe beschneiden kann. Natürlich muss der Stiel noch länger sein, damit ich vom Ufer aus diese Arbeiten erledigen kann.

Von Gardena habe ich auch schon eine gefunden: http://www.gardena.com/at/water-management/garden-pond/combisystem-teichschere/,
aber mit dem dazu gehörigen Teleskopstiel kostet mich das ganze über 100€ und das ist es mir nicht wirklich Wert, auch wenn Gardena qualitativ tolle Sachen hat.

Kennt jemand vielleicht etwas billigeres oder hat sich sogar eine Zange/Schere selbst gebaut :?.


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosen Schere/Zange*

Hallo Gartenfreund,

benutze mal die Suchfunktion. Mitch hat sich mal ein ganz einfaches, aber effektives Modell selbst gebaut.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosen Schere/Zange*

Hi Christine,

selbst verständlich habe ich die Suchfunktion benutzt mit den Angaben "Seerosen Schere Zange", aber leider nichts gefunden gehabt ausser einem Hinweis mit den Gardena Sachen.

Leider kenne ich Mitch nicht, da er sonst meine erste Anlaufstelle gewesen wäre .

Eventuell magst du mir ja einen kleinen Hinweis geben, wie ich Mitch und sein effektives Modell finden kann? :beten


----------



## libsy (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosen Schere/Zange*

tata, ich bin zwar nicht Christine, aber dank der Suche .
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17408


----------



## Sternenstaub (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosen Schere/Zange*

Hallo Gartenfrend ,

schau mal beim Gärtner Pötschke nach da haben wir unsere her und die ist super

lG Angelika


----------



## Joerg (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosen Schere/Zange*

Hi Gartenfreund,
in den Teich steigen sollte die Distanz verringern.
Das werde ich Morgen mit meiner Wathose auch machen. Bitte nicht weiter verraten, da die Bilder schon peinlich aussehen können.
Die Schnibbelwerkzeuge mit langem Stiehl sind gut aber man verliert dabei etwas Kontrolle.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosen Schere/Zange*

@libsy
Vielen Dank für die Mühe. Scheinbar bin ich etwas zu doof um die Suchfuntion zu nutzen .


@Sternenstaub
Die Gärtnerei Pötschke scheint ja einigermaßen vernünftige Preise zu haben. Ich habe die Teichschere zwar noch nicht gefunden, aber ich schaue später nochmal nach.


@Joerg
In den Teich steigen veringert mir auch nicht sonderbar viel Distanz, da die Mitte immernoch weit entfernt ist .
Aber warum steigt man mit einer Wathose in den Teich? Du hast doch nicht etwa Angst vor dem ganzen schleimigen Zeug im Wasser ?
Das stimmt das man etwas die Kontrolle dabei verliert, deswegen ist mir der Einsatz mit der Schere auch etwas zu riskant. Angeregt von Mitch seiner Idee hab ich das gestern aus einer Wäscheklammer gemacht. Das werde ich heute noch im Laufe des Tages dann präsentieren.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosen Schere/Zange*

Guten Abend,

ich war leider beruflich etwas verhindert, deswegen kommt die Präsentation mit etwas Verspätung, aber besser zu spät als nie.

Das ganze ist nur ein Prototyp, ob ich die Idee weiter verfolge weiß ich noch nicht. Es ist aber jedem freigestellt Verbesserungsvorschläge zu machen. 

Auf einem etwa 1,5m lange dünnen Holzbrett habe ich mit Klebeband die eine Seite der Wäscheklammer befestigt. Auf das Gegenstück der ersten Seite der Wäscheklammer habe ich ein kleines Stück Holz, ebenfalls mit Klebeband, befestigt und ein kleines Loch gebohrt für das Seilzugsystem. Das kleine Holzstückchen hat die Aufgabe aus einer punktuellen Belastung eine Streckenlast zu machen und somit den Bruch an dieser Stelle zu verringern. Aber seht euch die Bilder an, denn Bilder sagen mehr als Tausend Worte.

PS: Ich habe 4 Wäscheklammermodelle ausprobiert und diese hat sich am besten bewährt aufgrund der sehr hohen Steifigkeit der Feder. Desweiteren bleiben die Seerosenblätter/stängel in der Wäscheklammer aufgrund des Druckes. Super Nebeneffekt :smoki
Mein Gedanke ist noch eine Art Pistolengriff zu machen, vielleicht von einer alten Silikonspritze.

.


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosen Schere/Zange*

interessantes Modell


----------

